

Kobra – Real-time collaborative code editor with built-in video Chat - smallsharptools
https://kobra.io/
Kobra is an online code editor that allows you to collaborate with your team quickly and efficiently. After you connect to your development environment, you can see changes in your files as your team members type them. Kobra also has built in video, voice and text chat so you&#x27;re never more than a click away from your team.
======
sitkack
Can't wait for EVERYONE IN THIS thread to have BRAND NEW ACCOUNTS!

[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=yngbldj](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=yngbldj)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=madmichael](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=madmichael)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=mkedev](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=mkedev)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=grocerybag](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=grocerybag)

#shillbetter

~~~
nacs
Same thing I noticed. All 4 accounts (which were the only 4 comments in this
thread earlier) were created just an hour or 2 before this post was made and
the only comments those accounts have posted are in this thread. Couldn't be
more obvious/idiotic with the shilling.

I don't see why the company couldn't have let their product speak for itself
instead ruining their rep with this underhanded tactic.

Also, their site says the public beta opens in 11 days.. Why not wait till
then to show HN so the developers here could actually try the product
themselves? Some brain-dead marketing from kobra.

~~~
sitkack
Tactless. They must not be regulars, because they would know that the whole
screen would be awash in green user names. The product actually _does_ look
interesting, but after this, not touching it. I'll stick with etherpad and
skype.

------
Bjoern
Curious question, how does version control (SCM) fit into this picture?

~~~
mkremer90
Sorry I didn't respond earlier, I was getting server errors when hitting
reply.

SCM is still managed on your server, not built into Kobra yet, however that is
definitely on our list of things planned.

------
mattsah
How's the Linux support?

~~~
mkremer90
It's browser based, so linux support should work fine.

